# Another newbie!



## mummy_of_two

Hey all just making an appearance! I have 2 children a boy and a girl one who is 2yrs old and the other is 7 months. :D


----------



## Imi

Hiya ...

welcome to BabyAndBump hun!! :D


----------



## mummy_of_two

thanks hunnie :D


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

mummy of two in disguise i know who u are hahaha 
hey hunni


----------



## mummy_of_two

:D


----------



## Layla

i know too!, hiya!

xxx


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

shall we bribe her layla :wink:


----------



## mummy_of_two

hello all!!!!!! -xx-


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum! xx


----------



## Lauz_1601

Welcome, but Im really slow! Cant work out who you are, you cant be mummyof2 from the other forum becuase she didnt have a 7month old, Im right arent I? Im all confused!


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

her name began with a f and and had numbers at the end of her name on the old forum


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Mummy_of_two

Welcome to BabyAndBump hun x

\:D/ 

Lauz ~ Not everyones from there hun


----------



## mummy_of_two

Hey all thanks for such a huge welcome! :D


----------



## HB

Hey hun! https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/wave.gif
Sorry i've not replied earlier!! https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/blush.gif

Hope you enjoy the site lots!!

xox


----------



## Lauz_1601

Sarah_N_Braydon said:

> mummy of two in disguise i know who u are hahaha
> hey hunni

But sarah said this so I presume she is from there! Sarah I still cant work it out! lol


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

Hi there and welcome to the forum! :D 

Nice to meet you x x


----------



## mummy_of_two

Thanks again all for your welcome. :D


----------

